# Samsung ditching Android to push its own Tizen phones?



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2013)

Interesting news about Samsung's new Tizen phones, you have to wonder if they've done so well out of Android why are they bothering with another OS?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 16, 2013)

You are a pathetic wretch.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 16, 2013)

Two questions did samsung murder your parents/grandparent/sibling?..

Also have you thought of donning spandex and taking the fight to them?


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2013)

Samsung have had their own, highly successful, low-end smartphone OS for years and years. It's called Bada OS. Tizen is just an updated version of that OS.

I suspect that the buffoon who wrote this daft article was given a clip across the ear from his boss because the title now reads, "Samsung 'doubles down' on software with Tizen phones." In other words, Samsung is carrying on the same as it always has.


> A previous version of this story, entitled 'Samsung ditching Android this year with new Tizen phone' implied Samsung was moving away from Android entirely, which is not the case. The headline and text have been edited to clarify this.


----------



## thriller (Feb 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> You are a pathetic wretch.


----------



## thriller (Feb 17, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> Two questions did samsung murder your parents/grandparent/sibling?..
> 
> Also have you thought of donning spandex and taking the fight to them?


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Feb 18, 2013)

From your link



> *Update*: A previous version of this story, entitled 'Samsung ditching Android this year with new Tizen phone' implied Samsung was moving away from Android entirely, which is not the case. The headline and text have been edited to clarify this.


 
And Samsung have always supported multiple OS.  As it stands, they've got Bada, Android and Winphone handsets.  Replacing Bada with a linux based jv with Intel seems pretty sensible, and has been speculated about since Google bought Motorola.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Feb 18, 2013)

Bit more info on this from June last year:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/06/07/samsung_linux_investment/



> Samsung has opened a new front in the mobile wars against Apple by upping its investment in Linux and its mobile software. Samsung will plough half a million dollars into the Linux Foundation and get a seat on the not-for-profit's board of directors by becoming a Platinum member of the Foundation, it has been announced...
> ...Samsung's interest in operating systems is not a surprise. As the biggest mobile handset maker in the world, and manufacturer of many other devices including tablets, TVs and white goods, the company has a vested interest in the software on its hardware. We imagine Samsung will be particularly interested in the new Linux for mobile operating system Tizen, a potential rival to iOS and Android


----------



## elbows (Feb 18, 2013)

For some reason this advert came to mind.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 6, 2013)

It's patently obvious that Samsung are still in the ascendancy. They now have a profile in the software and device market similar to that which Google had whilst Android was still accelerating; for example, a growing specific developer community, their own events and a $200K prize for game developers.

It wouldn't take a huge effort for them to be the new Apple. Most probably won't agree with that bit, but take another dispassionate look. Either way, give it time and we'll see; nothing lasts - in turn, Samsung will be challenged by rising Chinese companies, in particular Huawei and ZTE.

Anyway, Samsung have arrived at this position by sitting on top of the Android balloon as it inflated. The relationship between Samsung and Google has been symbiotic, more so than for most OEMs, but you could now start to think that it benefits the latter more than the former. If Samsung wanted to capitalise on that difference (e.g. change the royalty balance), they need leverage, and having threatening fingers in other pies provides a bit of it. Whatever you might think it is, the actual raison d'etre of Android for Google is eyeballs on adverts, and when Samsung is the intermediary for most of those eyeballs (~60% now), then there is an interesting balance of power.

On the other hand, Samsung can't ditch Android, and whilst they could fork it like Amazon, they probably won't (yet); the legacy of Android is that platform loyalty killed brand loyalty, and not even Samsung can magic a populated app ecosystem out of a hat (yet). There's nothing special about Tizen - it's got Intel involvement and thus it's doubtful whether it will ever materialise; MeeGo anyone? - but it is just a continuation of their spread across Windows, Bada and anything else with a pulse.


----------

